
FriendFeed Raises $5 Million, Now Open to Everyone - aston
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/25/friendfeed-raises-5-million-now-open-to-everyone/
======
mattmaroon
Good to see someone participating in their own funding round. Must be odd
owning both common and preferred shares (assuming that's the case).

------
rms
Just signed up for Friendfeed. I'm impressed by the basic functionality and
feel of the software. I wish it would import my news.yc comments though...

feel free to subscribe me: <http://friendfeed.com/kfischer>

------
aston
Sweet. I guess congrats are in order for paul, but at the same time, it's half
his money, so...

